# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Đội tuyển Việt Nam: Vẫn sẽ chơi hết mình

## Shop Chuyện Tình

*Không n**ả**n lòng sau tr**ậ**n thua 0-3 trên sân c**ủ**a Al-Sadd c**ủ**a Qatar, ĐTVN v**ẫ**n s**ẽ** t**ậ**p luy**ệ**n v**ớ**i c**ườ**ng đ**ộ** cao đ**ể** chu**ẩ**n b**ị** cho tr**ậ**n l**ượ**t v**ề** vào ngày 28/7. Chi**ề**u nay, toàn đ**ộ**i s**ẽ** có bu**ổ**i t**ậ**p tr**ở** l**ạ**i trên sân M**ỹ** Đình, ngay sau khi đ**ặ**t chân xu**ố**ng Hà N**ộ**i.*

HLV F.Goetz tỏ ra không quá bi quan sau kết quả thua 0-3 vừa qua. Theo đánh giá của BHL, cả 3 bàn thua của ĐT Việt Nam đến từ những sai sót cá nhân. Đây chủ yếu là những những sơ suất ở hàng phòng ngự. Nhập cuộc với lối đá phòng ngự - phản công, nhưng ĐTVN đã không phát huy được thế trận khi bị cuốn vào lối chơi khá nhanh và hiện đại từ phía ĐT Qatar. Những pha phối hợp tấn công ở tốc độ cao, cùng thể hình và thể lực lý tưởng của các ngoại binh nhập tịch đã khiến hàng phòng ngự đội khách gặp khó khăn lớn.
 [IMG]http://www1.bongda.com.vn/data/Image/2011/Thang07/25/1vna.jpg[/IMG]
<div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">ĐTVN vẫn sẽ chơi hết mình​</div> </div> 
Thậm chí, các học trò của HLV F.Goetz còn phải nhận bàn thua từ chính đòn phản công. Ngay phút thứ 4, hàng thủ ĐTVN còn chưa ổn định đội hình đã dễ dàng để Kasoula sút tung lưới thủ môn Mạnh Dũng sau một đợt phản công nhanh. Bàn thua thứ 2 đến vào phút 52 đã cho thấy chỉ một vài phút chủ quan của hàng phòng ngự, cả đội sẽ phải "trả giá". Đánh lừa hàng thủ của ĐTVN, Mubarak không căng bóng ngang khu vực vòng cấm mà tung cú sút hạ gục thủ môn Mạnh Dũng. Bàn thua thứ 3 có lỗi của Mạnh Dũng khi thủ thành này phán đoán sai điểm rơi, tạo điều kiện cho Yousef Ahmad Ali dễ dàng chọc thủng lưới.

Hiện ĐT Qatar luôn có đầy đủ những gương mặt tốt nhất, đặc biệt là tiền đạo S.Quintana. Chân sút gốc Urugoay này tạo dấu ấn bằng một vài cú sút đầy uy lực, dự báo sẽ là mối nguy hiểm ở trận lượt về. Trên thực tế, ĐT Qatar cũng đã không tạo được nhiều áp lực và cơ hội ghi bàn lên khung thành của ĐT Việt Nam. Tuy nhiên, họ đã tận dụng triệt để những sai sót của ĐT Việt Nam. Thêm nữa, hàng phòng ngự Qatar được tổ chức chặt chẽ và rất bài bản trên phần sân nhà.

Chính vì vậy, dù đã tạo được một vài tình huống tấn công rõ nét, ĐTVN vẫn không thể một lần ghi bàn. Để có được thành công trước ĐT Qatar ở trận lượt về, HLV F.Goetz cần phải có những điều chỉnh hợp lý hơn. Ông cũng nên biết cách phát huy lối đá tấn công đã trở thành sức mạnh của ĐTVN trong một vài năm trở lại đây. Đặc biệt là phải biết cách khích lệ tinh thần của các tuyển thủ. Điều này cũng còn trông đợi khá nhiều vào sự cổ vũ của cổ động viên. Với sự cổ vũ của hàng chục ngàn khán giả trên sân Mỹ Đình, rất có thể ĐTVN sẽ làm nên chuyện.
*Tin liên quan:*
tra diem thi
[FONT=&quot] http://tuyensinh2010.com/]diem chuan 2011[/URL]
<a href="http://diemthi.24h.com.vn/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">dap an de thi dai hoc mon tieng anh 2011 
phim
tin tức trong ngày hôm nay
tin tức trong ngày mới nhất 
tra diem thi




</a>

----------

